
Sleep Is the New Status Symbol - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/08/fashion/sleep-tips-and-tools.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
Safety1stClyde
I read three paragraphs without coming to any notion of why "Sleep Is the New
Status Symbol". Whatever happened to "getting to the point"?

